

CouchDB Google Tech Talk - spahl
http://jchrisa.net/drl/_design/sofa/_show/post/CouchDB-Google-Tech-Talk

======
physcab
Just finished watching this talk. Its pretty good. My only complaint is that
there seemed to be a lot of generalization and non-technical flavor despite
the technical audience (unless I'm misunderstanding the purpose of Google Tech
Talks). I would have like to see him cut about 30 minutes off this
presentation or fill it more with examples and case studies.

~~~
jchrisa
Thanks for the feedback. I think I have a little too much material in the talk
for the format. The same slides took me 2 hours to get through at a user group
meeting that night. My next goal is to cut the talk in half. Maybe 2 talks,
one on the API, and another on the use cases.

